# Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Mai

*Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino​*
Forellenangeln mit dem Sbirolino, oder einfach leichte Köder auf große Entfernung bringen ist das Thema unseres neuesten AnglerboardTV-Videos....

Gut, wenn man da auf Experten zurückgreifen kann, die über Italien die Sbirolino-Angelei schon in den 90er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts kennen lernen konnten.

Willi Frosch war nämlich nicht nur Vizeweltmeister mit der Stipprute, sondern dank seiner Zusammenarbeit mit Balzer bekam er von italienischen Lieferanten schon früh das Angeln mit Sbiros nahe gebracht...

Ob mit natürlichen Ködern wie Forellenteig oder Bienenmaden, oder ob mit Kunstködern:
Wer die grundsätzliche Montage und ein paar Feinheiten beachtet, die Willi Frisch vorstellt, wird sowohl an einer Forellenanlage wie auch am "frisch besetzten" Vereinsteich sicher nicht lange auf den Erfolg warten müssen..

Wir hatten viel Spaß beim drehen und wünschen euch viel Spaß beim gucken:

[youtube1]nAEk3Ox_0SI [/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAEk3Ox_0SI

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Angler2097 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Gutes Video! Da wird Einiges gezeigt. 
Ich habe hier in letzter Zeit einige Forellenthreads gesehen und da stand auch viel Mist drin. z.B. schwere Posen oder Würmer.... Der alte Mann ist fortschrittlicher, als so mancher junger Hüpfer.

Gruss |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Jugend ist sicher keine Charakterschwäche - aber Erfahrung auch kein Fehler
;-)))


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Den Willi mag ich sehr gerne - das ist für mich so ein D-Urgestein wie Horst Hennings.

Haben sich beide offenbar echte (!) Freude am Angeln über Jahrzehnte bewahrt. Und sind jeweils null arrogant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Stimmt. 

Das Schwierige bei so nem Dreh:
Der will lieber angeln als labern ;-))

Aber gibt gerne alles weiter, was er weiss, ohne jeden Dünkel, toller Typ!!

Macht immer Spaß mit Willi...


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Schön auch der Hinweis:

Zum Ausprobieren braucht es nicht gleich Spezialgerät, sofern gewisse Grundparameter erfüllt sind. 

Was auf anderem Gebiet z. B. auch für Dropshot etc. gilt.


----------



## Jens_74 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Klasse Video, man lernt nie aus. Weiter so !


----------



## aalkrähe (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

sehr schönes Video


----------



## offense80 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ich bin nun absolut nicht der Forellensee Angler, aber ich muss sagen, das Video war echt klasse und hat Lust darauf gemacht. Und Willi ist echt klasse- ja Thomas, du natürlich auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

grins - dannnggge ;-)


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

jeder Wurf ein Treffer, so muss es sein. :m


----------



## Franz_16 (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> jeder Wurf ein Treffer, so muss es sein. :m



Ein oder zwei "Leerfahrten" hab ich schon mit reingeschnitten :q 

Tatsächlich war das recht interessant, die Fische waren immer in Gruppen unterwegs die es zu finden galt. Wenn man so ein "Nest" gefunden hatte war tatsächlich fast jeder Wurf ein Treffer.... Aber bis man sie mal gefunden hat, war dann doch immerwieder etwas Detektivarbeit nötig. 

Aber eben für dieses Absuchen nach Fisch ist ein Sbiro natürlich wunderbar geeignet. 

Dieser Prop&Twist Gummi (Twister mit Propeller) läuft wirklich hammerartig, bin mir sicher, dass der auch auf Barsch gut gehen würde, vor allem weil er, richtig montiert eben auch im Absinken rotiert!


----------



## Fuldaangler (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ist denn keinem von Euch aufgefallen das der Frische Willi eigentlich Willi Frosch heißt.


----------



## Maifliege (14. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Mann ist der noch fit, hab als Jugendlicher meine Sportfischerprüfung bei ihm gemacht, ist ~45 Jahre her.... Toller Kerl, viele Grüße


----------



## Torkel (15. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Zuerst einmal TOP Video auch wenn ich selbst nich der Forellenangler bin aber packt doch mal den passenden Threadlink in die Videobeschreibung. (oder hab ich den nur nich gefunden/oder hat YT was dagegen ?)


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*



Torkel schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal TOP Video auch wenn ich selbst nich der Forellenangler bin aber packt doch mal den passenden Threadlink in die Videobeschreibung. (oder hab ich den nur nich gefunden/oder hat YT was dagegen ?)



Guter Hinweis, Danke.
Habe in der Video-Beschreibung mal einen Link zu dem Thema hier gesetzt #6


----------



## Casso (16. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ich habe mir das Video auch angesehen. Ein Lob an euch drei, habt ihr toll gemacht. Thomas und Willi wirken vor der Kamera sehr sympathisch und Franz hat die Kamera super geführt. Es sind auf jeden Fall fast 30 Minuten rausgekommen, die sich sehen lassen können. Danke dafür!

Überhaupt macht mir Willi einen sehr netten Eindruck! Ein solchen Opa wünscht man sich doch. Der einen mit ans Wasser nimmt und seine ganze Erfahrung beibringt. Und das ruhig, verständlich und super nett! Ich ziehe auch meinen Hut vor seiner anglerischen Erfahrung. Bei ihm sieht das Angeln auf Forellen wirklich kinderleicht aus. Klar, es liegt natürlich am Gewässer (öffentlich zugänglich oder privater Natur) und an der Tatsache dass er komplett alleine am See steht. Dennoch sind die Fänge nicht selbstverständlich. Auch wenn Franz die ein oder andere Leerfahrt rausgeschnitten hat. 

Ich persönlich kann sagen dass ich ein wenig mehr über Sbirolinos gelernt habe und dass ich bei meinem nächsten Besuch am Forellensee definitiv eine Rute mit eben dieser Montage fischen werde. Bisher hatte ich mich immer auf Grundblei, Bodentaster und/oder Pose verlassen und das Schleppen vernachlässigt. 

Wird mir in Zukunft bei der Fülle an Möglichkeiten nicht mehr passieren. Könnte auch definitiv ein Joker an schweren Tagen sein. Und mal ehrlich, schneller kann man ein Gewässer mitsamt seiner Schichten nicht absuchen.


----------



## joedreck (17. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Auch von mir ein großes Lob! Es ist alles für einen Anfänger haarklein und einfach erklärt. Und einen wie Willi wünscht man sich in seinem Verein/Bekanntenkreis. Unfassbar sympathisch!

Gesendet von meinem P8000 6.0 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Greinersepp (17. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Sehr schönes Video, hab was gelernt, Willi ist Super


----------



## einfach_chris (18. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Der Prop & Twist funktioniert bei mir auch super auf Barsch. 

Gibts bei dem vorgeschalteten Twisting Tail nicht auch mehr Fehlbisse, wenn der Fisch nicht die Bienenmade attackiert sondern den Twisting Tail?


----------



## dib (18. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

ja ein twisting tail so weit vor dem haken bringt auf jeden fall einige fehlbisse , würde ich echt lieber lassen ...


aber ansonsten alles top tips die der willi da preisgegeben hatt.

#6#6#6


lg
----------
thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

naja, mag durchaus sein, dass das Fehlbisse bringt.
Mir fehlt damit die Erfahrung..
Am Drehtag jedenfalls nicht, die "drehten" und fingen ohne Fehlbisse ;-)...

Auf die drehenden Gummitwister gabs dagegen einige Fehlbisse - mit der Größe ne Nummer runter, und prompt blieben sie hängen..


----------



## einfach_chris (18. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ja, ich angel die Prop n twist teile auch in klein...
Fehlbisse Twisting Tail: Vlt. Werd ichs einfach mal ausprobieren. Das Video war prima...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Wie heissts so schön:
Versuch macht kluch ;-)


----------



## Zitterfreak (19. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ist das euer Ernst?
 Kleine Kiloteiche und dann Bombarde?
 Hinterher sitzen die Leute dann wieder mit ihren 30g Bombarden am Forellenteich.
 Warum nicht zeigen, wofür die Dinger wirklich gemacht sind?
 Ok, da fängt man weniger, aber man hat wenigstens das Einsatzgebiet mal gezeigt.
 Teigdreher und Bienenmaden-L üben wir dann auch noch.


----------



## Eff (20. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Toll, dass im Video kein Gerätefetischismus á la: zum Bombardenfischen braucht es spezielle Sbiro oder Tremarella Ruten propagiert wurde. Sympathischer Kerl, für den nicht der Absatz von Angelequipment im Vordergrund steht, sondern rein informativ (fast :g ) die Einsatzgebiete der verschiedenen Köder zeigt


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. April 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Danke - Du hast die Intention gut zusammen gefasst, aus der raus wir das gedreht haben.


----------



## Sunwalk (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Bisschen späte Antwort, aber jetzt erst gesehen. Super tolles Video, toller Herr und ich finde du machst dich super vor der Kamera. Allgemein finde ich die Qualität gut, ich kann mit den meisten Techno Bumm Bumm und 29283 Schnitte Videos die heute so im youtube erscheinen nicht viel anfangen. Freue mich auf mehr!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Grade was  Neues gekommen zum Angeln in Holland:
https://www.youtube.com/user/AnglerboardTV?feature=watch

DANKE für Dein Lob!!!!


----------



## Mxxks (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*



Zitterfreak schrieb:


> Ist das euer Ernst?
> Kleine Kiloteiche und dann Bombarde?
> Hinterher sitzen die Leute dann wieder mit ihren 30g Bombarden am Forellenteich.
> Warum nicht zeigen, wofür die Dinger wirklich gemacht sind?
> ...




Genau das habe ich auch in einem Komentar zu dem Video gesagt. An so einem kleinen Gewässer mit Bombarden fischen ist lachhaft. Die Sbirolino sind gedacht um auf große Weiten zu kommen. Ich war schon öfters in Österreich an 2 Forellenteichanlagen, da kennt noch niemand was Tremerella ist. Die haben aber da ganz große Augen gemacht wie ich da in einer Stunde abgeräumt habe. Sogar die Fliegenrutenwerfer und Bombardenkönige hab ich da in den Schatten gestellt. Man muß sich halt mal die Zeit nehmen und über das Tremerellafischen die Grundkenntnisse und gängisten Fangtechniken anlesen, dann klappt es auch mit den Fischen.
Wenn aber nun die Forellen ganz zaghaft beissen und sofort den Köder wieder ausspucken gibt es nur die auftreibende Montage. Nur die Sbirolinos von Balzer ist Nullachtfufzehn und von daher nix besonderes. Da sind die von Stella oder die Tubertini Dancer schon besser. Was mir aber zusagt sind die Tremerellaruten von Balzer. Da steht nähmlich schon eine oder zwei auf dem Einkaufszettel bei mir.

Gruß Maeks


----------



## Jonas112 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Schönen guten Tag 

Habe dazu mal eine Frage, wir zieht man den Twisting Tails auf die Schnur?

Danke für die Antworten!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Hallo Jonas,
herzlich Willkommen im Forum.

Im Anhang siehst du einen Screenshot aus dem Video. 

Der Twisting-Tail wird einfach durchlaufend auf das Vorfach montiert und dann durch einen Stopper oder ein kleines Klemmblei vor dem Haken auf Abstand zum Hakenköder gehalten. 

Ist eigentlich relativ simpel gehalten.


----------



## Jonas112 (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Hallo Franz,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Dann sehe ich es doch richtig, dass der Twisting-Tail mit dem Haken durchstochen wird.
Hatte als erstes gedacht, dass ich die falschen Twistings-Tails hätte, da ja kein Loch schon vorhanden ist.

Viele Grüße Jonas


----------



## Frieder (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Habe leider erst heute das Video entdeckt......

Vielen Dank für den sehr gut gemachten Filmstreifen.
Und ganz besonderen Dank an Willi. Er hat hier alles bestens zum Sbirolinofischen in dem Video erklärt.

Ich selbst habe mir auch schon mehrmals Gedanken darüber gemacht, die Meerforellen auf den Färöer an die Angel zu bekommen.
Twister, Spinner, Mefoblinker waren bisher nicht sehr erfolgreich, obwohl die Fische zahlreich sprangen und an der Oberfläche irgendwelche Nahrung aufnahmen.
Vielleicht wäre ich da mit der Fliegenrute erfolgreicher....?
Tja, aber leider, Fliegenfischen kann ich nicht.
Aber denkbar wäre es, eine Fliege mit einem Sbirolino an den richtigen Platz zu befördern, um damit vielleicht die Mefo´s zum Anbeißen zu verleiten.
Muß es halt demnächst mal ausprobieren....
Spätestens im Juli 2018 weiß ich mehr..... dann gehts wieder auf die Färöer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Dann aber auch berichten, obs geklappt hat!!!


----------



## Frieder (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Das werde ich auf jeden Fall machen Thomas .... 
Bisher habe ich immer über meine Reisen einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben ... und werde dies auch weiterhin tun, sofern es die Gesundheit zuläßt.
Schau mal hier


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Erstklassig!!!!

DANKE!!


----------



## Sport_fischer (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Ich frag mich was das für ein See ist, da scheint es gut zu beißen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2017)

*AW: Video: Forellenangeln mit Sbirolino*

Privat. Ideal um solche Sachen sowohl auszuprobieren wie auch zu drehen.


----------

